# Anybody get a PDF for model 190707, type 219301, code 86042412



## missing (Oct 21, 2006)

i am looking for a pdf for 

model 190707, type 219301, code 86042412
this engine went on a snapper mower. i am in the process of trying to rebuild or put another engine on the unit. thanks

anybody get one from the PDF guy? if so would you mind sending me a copy, thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can download an illustrated parts list in pdf format from the Briggs and Stratton site

http://shop.briggsandstratton.com/BShopProductListingPage.asp?rsvp=0&PARENTID=0&SessionID=43C7B3A0-6A44-4EB2-B2CC-23B437198A68&MECID=100&CATALOGID=56B2B9A7-283C-11D4-8886-00B0D0203414


----------

